# For those thinking they are too old for C1 Licence



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sheffield lorry driver Brian Wilson, 90, passes health MoT


Mr Wilson has been given a clean bill of health by his GP, allowing him to continue driving.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to see. Having said that it is very rare, in my experience, for GP's to ban people from driving.


----------



## billybilbo2 (8 mo ago)

patp said:


> Lovely to see. Having said that it is very rare, in my experience, for GP's to ban people from driving.


I did not find the medical a problem it was waiting 8 months for the DVLA to process the licence that made me sell the motorhome.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Both the article referred to and some of the posts here seem to assume that a doctor makes a decision on the medical conditions of a C1 licence renewal.

This is not correct. The doctor fills in and signs the D4 form which states what the doctor found.

The decision on fitness is made by the DVLA from the information on the D4 plus any other tests the DVLA require


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

billybilbo2 said:


> I did not find the medical a problem it was waiting 8 months for the DVLA to process the licence that made me sell the motorhome.


I'm still waiting for my licence back from Swansea. Applied for my second C1 renewal last MAY! Was asked to go to private consultancy (DVLA paying) for a "tread mill" test in Nov. as I had a heart attack in 2020. Consultant told me I had no problems doing it and had passed. Still waiting despite enquiries.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are these delays just with the C1? I discovered my licence runs out (3-year, not C1) on 4th April n I'm booked on the ferry from home on 17 March. Also discovered that they recommend applying no more than 2 months in advance. However, I *was* able to complete the online application the other day so fingers crossed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Are these delays just with the C1? I discovered my licence runs out (3-year, not C1) on 4th April n I'm booked on the ferry from home on 17 March. Also discovered that they recommend applying no more than 2 months in advance. However, I *was* able to complete the online application the other day so fingers crossed.


Jean

It may depend on why it is a 3-year licence.

If that is for medical reasons, then you may be in the same queue as the C1 people.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And now thousands of Civil Servants are going on strike which will extend the time for everything.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> It may depend on why it is a 3-year licence.


I thought everyone over 70 was on a 3-year licence?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, from the DVLA site - 

"Once you reach 70, you must renew every 3 years."


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Yes, from the DVLA site -
> 
> "Once you reach 70, you must renew every 3 years."


Sorry, I thought it was only those needing to renew with a D4 medical not for a 'B' licence.for a car.


----------

